# Ladybridge mental asylum



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Went here last summer, I mentioned this place to my mum after I went and she said that one of her cousins had been sectioned here years ago, bit eerie.




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the second pic, those small windows...are they for toilets or isolation cells?
Nice to see some natural decay an not just trashed!


----------



## KingRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Like that, thanks.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 12, 2012)

Flippin heck, it's taken a battering since I was last there.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Flippin heck, it's taken a battering since I was last there.



Ditto...


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 12, 2012)

if i remember was it not being stripped by a bunch of workmen ?. Never had the time to visit here the one thing that stands in my mind is the statue of the dancing children. what a shame its been totalled


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

You mean these?




Ladysbridge Hospital by LulaTaHula, on Flickr




Ladysbridge Hospital by LulaTaHula, on Flickr


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 13, 2012)

LulaTaHula said:


> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats them but when i seen a picture of them they where still in reasonably good condition shame they didn't move them to another place and reuse them before they got vandalised , would have been nice to have been saved !


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 13, 2012)

Jeeze! What a mess. Pity that. Great pix mind!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 13, 2012)

Brilllant find thanks


----------

